# Sport VS Regular Springs - how to tell?



## dylancarter (Jan 19, 2005)

I bought a 1997 540iA. I assume it is non sport. I bought a set of used sport springs for it. Before I pay the labor to remove the old and install the new sport, any way to double check / confirm that I DON"T have sport springs now, and that the new (used) springs are sport?


----------



## SoCaLE39 (Nov 19, 2004)

measure your car from the center of the wheel to the bottom edge of the fender and post your measurement here and we will be able to tell you!

justin


----------



## dylancarter (Jan 19, 2005)

Center of the back rim to the bottom of the fender is 14.25 inches or so. I' m sure my car is NOT sport. How do I tell if the new springs are sport?

What else should I change while I have the springs off?


----------



## SoCaLE39 (Nov 19, 2004)

Depending on your mileage i would also change the struts and front wheel bearings if you have more than 75k. I dont have a measuring tape here at work otherwise id tell you what my "sport 6" is sitting at but im sure some one here can post some specs, if not i can have them by late tonight. Do you know what series the springs came off of ie: 540;530? You dont want to mix them as some engines are heavier than others so be sure to match 540 with 540....530 to 530...etc.


----------



## dylancarter (Jan 19, 2005)

SoCaLE39 said:


> Depending on your mileage i would also change the struts and front wheel bearings if you have more than 75k. I dont have a measuring tape here at work otherwise id tell you what my "sport 6" is sitting at but im sure some one here can post some specs, if not i can have them by late tonight. Do you know what series the springs came off of ie: 540;530? You dont want to mix them as some engines are heavier than others so be sure to match 540 with 540....530 to 530...etc.


 Try 135K with no service records! I bought the car used and the glove box is empty. BMWNA was of little help. So I must assume the worst. I will replace wheel bearings, control arm bushings, struts, and bump stops, right?


----------



## SoCaLE39 (Nov 19, 2004)

i would say that replacing those parts right now would be a good idea. i have 107k right now and im looking at replacing the wheels bearings very soon. Just put new axxis pads on today as well as a synethetic oil change using the factory 5w30. Already seems smoother but then again that could be all sychological  In order to change the wheel bearing you need to pull the struts, so doing it at once would be the best!!


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

I think THIS IS THE BEST LINK that provides ride height information and how it is measured.


----------

